# My calico kitten



## Furrymochi (Jun 10, 2016)

Mochi is 12 week old now. Got her from a shelter when she was only 4 week old. Not sure what breed she is. Her hair is so soft.


----------



## Brrosa (Mar 21, 2016)

She is adorable


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Totally gorgeous; cute markings on her face. Did you hand feed her?


----------



## Furrymochi (Jun 10, 2016)

Calvine said:


> Totally gorgeous; cute markings on her face. Did you hand feed her?


Thanks! Yes, When first got her I fed her the cat milk replacement formula with a tiny syringe, then she quickly learned to eat mixed canned kitten food with formula.


----------



## Furrymochi (Jun 10, 2016)

Brrosa said:


> She is adorable


Thanks!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

How adorable she is!


----------



## natavi (Jun 30, 2016)

She's so sweet and cute!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

very pretty.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

she so sweet I love tortie/ calico


----------

